# Another view of my g.house



## iwillard (May 19, 2014)

Greenhouse is either too crowded or too small to get a good view.


----------



## MaryPientka (May 19, 2014)

I think it looks great!


----------



## Migrant13 (May 19, 2014)

Wow that looks awesome. Such happy (and healthy) looking plants. How big is your greenhouse?


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2014)

Lots of interesting botanicals! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trithor (May 20, 2014)

Supa neat and clean! Very happy and healthy looking plants.


----------



## iwillard (May 20, 2014)

Migrant,

It's 8'x20" Florian lean-to greenhouse and was not meant as an orchid greenhouse. DH thought we could put some of the house plants there and use it as his espresso lounge,well, he thought wrong!!:rollhappy::rollhappy:

Now it's all mine,wish it was 80' x 200' then I could really go into serious shopping spree for orchids.

Thank you Mary,Eric and Trithor.


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2014)

There's always room for more orchids!


----------



## iwillard (May 20, 2014)

NYEric said:


> There's always room for more orchids!



Methinks orchids thinks so as well since they keep appearing in my P.O.Box...

Waiting anxiously for my Mexipediums, "mañana" says the USPS.:clap:


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2014)

Source?


----------



## Trithor (May 21, 2014)

It looks like the perfect place to put an espresso machine, cigar humidor and a wing-back chair!


----------



## iwillard (May 21, 2014)

Southwestern College. 

My mexipediums are singing "I have a feeling we're not in Kansas any more"!

Thrithor,

I have to make sure DH will not see your encouragement for an espresso lounge complete with cigar/cigarette in a wing tip chair. Misting system is on remote,I may just turn it on "accidentally" just as he's lighting up...:evil:


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2014)

College source, very interesting. Good luck, they are tough to kill but i have had no luck blooming them.


----------



## Trithor (May 21, 2014)

A little extra humidity just cools the cigar, and with a little application, I am sure your husband can block a few of the nozzles, and create the Goldilocks environment for enjoying a good espresso and cigar! (perhaps you should send me his mail address so I can adjust his view on the matter?)


----------



## iwillard (May 21, 2014)

Wait until I get me a bigger greenhouse then tell him how to enjoy his lounge during winter months.:rollhappy:

Got the mex. today and already planted.. I'll put a picture on the Mex.section.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2014)

Definitely too small. However, no matter how big it is, it will always be too small!


----------

